
Unicorns to Chew an $80B Hole in the Surface of Stocks - rfinney
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-22/unicorns-are-about-to-chew-80-billion-hole-in-surface-of-stocks
======
nostrademons
This article is slightly ridiculous. Traditionally it's been a _good_ thing
when lots of companies IPO, and the article acknowledges that in the 3rd
paragraph, and then spends the rest of the article trying to convince you that
it's actually a bad thing and the financial apocalypse is nigh.

I'm not quite sure what's a better explanation: news media have discovered
that fear is the only thing that generates clickthroughs, or writers in the
news media are themselves afraid (because the Internet has commoditized their
profession) and are passing that fear on to readers. Either way, seeing
articles like this is one of the few things that makes me think that maybe the
current bull run has a while to go.

